# Live TV history issues



## Sanescience (Feb 12, 2009)

Frequently while watching I have to do something for the baby and will run out of live tv buffer so I hit record button. BAM! My history is gone and it is recording from the beginning of the program that was after the one I was watching. My five year old crys when it happens during her Go Diego Go show, please help!


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

Set up a season pass for GDG; that way at least you'll always have a ready supply of episodes to calm the 5yo.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

flaminio said:


> Set up a season pass for GDG; that way at least you'll always have a ready supply of episodes to calm the 5yo.


Also, you'll no longer lose the "history" in the situation the OP describes. (You just go to the NPL and play GDG from there - you may lose where you were but the show will be there from the beginning)


----------



## Sanescience (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a GDG season pass. But it doesn't record them if it already has a copy. And GDG was an example, it happens with any show. It is particularly bad when I'm trying to catch the news before bed time and loose the history when I tell TiVo to record what I have been watching.


----------



## Eccles (Dec 27, 2001)

Sanescience said:


> I have a GDG season pass. But it doesn't record them if it already has a copy.


Not to take anything away from your valid request, but I suggest you change your GTG SP from "first run and repeats" to "all including duplicates". I use that option for just about everything I record for our 6yo niece when she visits - she just wants content, and couldn't care less if it's something she may have seen only a couple of days ago.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Eccles said:


> Not to take anything away from your valid request, but I suggest you change your GTG SP from "first run and repeats" to "all including duplicates". I use that option for just about everything I record for our 6yo niece when she visits - she just wants content, and couldn't care less if it's something she may have seen only a couple of days ago.


Or moments, no doubt. My last girlfriend had a 6 yo boy. He could listen (demanded to, actually) to endless repititions of Barney and Kathy Lee Gifford audio tapes. If I ever hear either one again, I swear I'll scream and hit someone!


----------

